# Last Movie/Series/Show You've Seen!



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

So I've seen this topic in some other forums and being a movie lover myself; I thought it would be fun to start this up here for all you movie lovers! Assuming anyone has found the time!

Just list what the last movie/series or show you watched was, how you would rate it, and maybe what you liked or disliked about it. Try to avoid spoilers! 

I'll start us off with the last three movies I watched.

*Wonder*
9/10 I didn't pick this one and thought I wouldn't like it but it turns out that I really enjoyed it and would defiantly recommend it for those looking for a cute family feel good movie. A lot of funny moments as well as a lot of touching moments. Really has a good way of showing multiple perspective of what people may be going through in their home life. Also seems pretty accurate of school social life.

*Coco*
12/10 I love Disney movies, and unfortunately didn't see this one in the theater. Highly recommended! By far my own favorite newer Disney/Pixar movie (Fox and the Hound is my all time favorite). Starts off as a fun goofy movie but has a twist that sneaks up on you and of course being a Disney, is a tear jerker.

It's not a princess film, so no "I want" songs, but I think the ones that they do have fit in well. One of them is critically acclaimed and is really moving.

Also think that they did a fantastic job representing an important part of Mexican culture. In my opinion it's one of the best animated films for probably the last decade. (Can't convince my fiancee though, she still thinks that's Moana.)

*Darkest Hour*
8/10 I like historical dramas, if you don't you may not like it is much. I think this was Gary Goldmans best performance and would rate that 10/10. It did get slow in a few places but has it's funny moments and moving moments. Also a few things that are not historically accurate (which is to be expected). Another recommend if historical dramas are of interest to you at all. I wasn't as moved as I thought I would be by the "Fight on the Beaches Speech" but then again, how could you top the real one??

Well, there's mine. Hopefully there's at least a few others that found the time to watch a movie and would like to share what they thought of it!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

If you mean the movie theater, the year 2000 I saw "The Patriot". Our friends made the flintlock rifles used in the movie. 

Other than that, I have not watched any movies. (Or hardly any tv!)


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

No, it can be at home movies. I don't have cable so all I get is movies.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

If you have Netflix, you seriously need to watch OA. 
Pay serious attention to the clues. There are braille words, color clues, and sound clues throughout. 
It's the most beguiling mess that watches like an eight hour movie. 
Season two will drop this year.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Last movie in theater... 2009 "The Final Destination" didn't care for it lol
the last movie I've seen at home is Captain Underpants of course... the kids love it. I think we have watched it almost every day since they added it to netflix


----------



## Einhorn (Jan 2, 2014)

Odd Squad: World Turned Odd!
Yes, on PBSKids. It was pretty good,i thought. Funny for kids and adults. Well this adult, anyway.


----------



## intrepid-dreamer (Jan 2, 2017)

I'm currently suffering through King Julien on netflix because my son is watching the series again. Does that count?


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I don’t even remember the last movie I watched, I think it was the emoji move and even the kids thought it was pretty stupid.
Now if we are talking TV shows, I have insomnia and can give you all kinds lol I seem to like on going never ending lol I even read books that are series and get so mad when they end lol


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Yea I could tell the Emoji movie wasn't going to be anything I would remotely like.

I don't have cable so yea, netflix and vudu are my go to's lol. I need to find another series to watch, we just got caught up with the crown and Dr. pol takes forever to come out with another episode lol.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Person of Interest on Netflix is good.


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

goathiker said:


> If you have Netflix, you seriously need to watch OA.
> Pay serious attention to the clues. There are braille words, color clues, and sound clues throughout.
> It's the most beguiling mess that watches like an eight hour movie.
> Season two will drop this year.


What's OA? I'm drawing a blank....


billiejw89 said:


> Person of Interest on Netflix is good.


I'll have to check that one out.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Lstein said:


> What's OA? I'm drawing a blank....
> I'll have to check that one out.


The OA. I saw that on Netflix it said save for later so I don't think it's available yet. Looks extremely interesting though.

I don't know what your looking for but the BBC Robin Hood Series is good fun.

The last movie I saw, and was Black Panther, and it was pretty lame. It was the same plot as all the other Marvel movies recently. I feel kind of bad though, I go to many movies at the theater a year and watch a Netflix movie every week. And I have satellite TV.


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Oh, I thought that that might be an abbreviation for something. 

I haven't been able to get into any of the Marvel movies, I think the only one I've seen was captain america. I remember it being very long and getting ready to leave because I thought it was over and here it was only about half way done!

I tried cable for awhile but just didn't use it enough, plus the only show I really watch that's on cable is the incredible dr pol and i just buy the season pass for $20 which is still WAY less than the cable bill. Although now that roseanne is going to be on again, I might have to switch up my strategy......


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Lstein said:


> I haven't been able to get into any of the Marvel movies, I think the only one I've seen was captain america. I remember it being very long and getting ready to leave because I thought it was over and here it was only about half way done!


Man, if you have only seen Captain America you may want to give Marvel another shot. Even if your not into Marvel movies I would highly recommend Guardians of the Galaxy. That movie is hilarious and has an interesting plot and great characters and the soundtrack makes that movie. For me personally I am a DC movie fan (for those who don't know that's Batman, Superman, Wonder Woman). The newer stuff like the Dark Knight trilogy and Man of Steel, but if you like that don't watch the new Justice League movie that came out last November, they absolutely ruined all the good stuff they had going.


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Ok that was a lie I guess, I didn't know guardians of the galaxy was a marvel movie lol (shows how much I know), I have seen that one and agreed it is very funny. I have #2 on my vudu account but haven't watched it yet. Have you seen that one and is as good or?


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Lstein said:


> Ok that was a lie I guess, I didn't know guardians of the galaxy was a marvel movie lol (shows how much I know), I have seen that one and agreed it is very funny. I have #2 on my vudu account but haven't watched it yet. Have you seen that one and is as good or?


Yeah that one's good too. Some extremely funny moments, I'm laughing just thinking about it.


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

Can't say these are the _last_ movies I saw, but I watched them quite recently.

*Long John Silver's Return to Treasure Island *- 
10/10 (at least!) - It has become tradition in our house to watch this delightful mini-series every winter. It's 10 hours of pure swashbuckling good times with an excellent cast, incredible locations, and a fun, well-paced storyline. Brian Blessed is the quintessential Long John Silver--ruthless, villainous, treacherous, and yet you can't help but love him. Christopher Guard is the honest Jim Hawkins, and Ken Colley plays the hilarious Ben Gunn. There is a host of other wonderful characters and villains in the story as well. The biggest drawback is that it is not readily available in the U.S. We have a region-free DVD player so we can watch the UK release.

*Into the West*
10/10 - This is my all-time favorite horse movie. It's a modern-day faerie story set in Ireland and is about a couple of Traveller boys, their alcoholic father, and a mythical horse from Tir-na-nog. It's a tear-jerker of a redemption story with a lot of funny bits but a lot of "weight" to it. Too many horse movies are overly geared toward kids or have annoying troubled teens in them. This one has neither of those problems. I can watch film one over and over. Here is the trailer:


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Hmmm. Last one in a movie theater? I think it was the Voyage of the Dawn Treader. At home it was The Return of the Jedi.

We don't have a tv and rarely go to the movies. We have a couple of subscriptions to Youtube channels and we occasionally watch a dvd on our ooooooooold Macintosh.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

The last movie I went to watch in the cinema was Dunkirk. The one before that was The Passion of the Christ. The one before that was March of the Penguins. Does that tell you something about how often I go to the cinema????

The last one I watched at home was on Vudu, last night. What to Expect when You're Expecting.

I love movies, I watch DVDs and also streaming all the time. ALL THE TIME. Not Netflix for several months though. I miss it, but other things are free.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

mariarose said:


> The last movie I went to watch in the cinema was Dunkirk. The one before that was The Passion of the Christ. The one before that was March of the Penguins. Does that tell you something about how often I go to the cinema????


What'd you think of Dunkirk? I saw it last summer and thought it was fantastic. I watch all of the movies by that director, Christopher Nolan, he is the absolute best director of our time right now. If you have never seen Prestige... you haven't seen a movie. Absolute art. Mind-blowing.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

I thought Dunkirk was just an amazingly well told story of a non-stop disaster. I staggered out of the cinema feeling punch drunk. The outside world felt surreal to me.

I came home, got on google, to find out more about the story of Dunkirk. Only to find out they hadn't told the other half of the story. That the people covering the escape/retreat mostly died. We only heard of the English, and nothing at all of the French who so stoically watched the English escape because of their bravery.

It was intense, is what I'm trying to say. Once I found myself getting dizzy because I had forgotten to breathe.

Really well done.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Unrelated to above post. Youtube has some good movies on now.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

MellonFriend said:


> If you have never seen Prestige


I have seen the Prestige, with Hugh Jackman and Christian Bale? Really amazing.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Tonight I rewatched one of my favourite movies, Johnny English with Rowan Atkinson, John Malkovitch, and Ben Miller. I'm always in tears when he lands on the wrong building and takes a hospital hostage. I found it on youtube.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Today I've been listening to Anne McCaffery books on u-tube while I work.


----------



## intrepid-dreamer (Jan 2, 2017)

I watched a movie with my son last night called The Star. It was pretty cute.


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

mariarose said:


> Tonight I rewatched one of my favourite movies, Johnny English with Rowan Atkinson, John Malkovitch, and Ben Miller. I'm always in tears when he lands on the wrong building and takes a hospital hostage. I found it on youtube.


Haha! Coincidentally, we watched Johnny English last week and Johnny English Reborn earlier this week. Funny movies! Reborn has one of the very few actually humorous uses of a swear in the scene with the souped-up electric wheelchair when he moves the switch from "Fast" to "V.Fast" to "F.Fast". Despite my username's reference to one of the earliest (if not THE earliest) uses of profanity in film, I'm not typically a fan of foul language in movies. But that one made me laugh out loud.

Have you seen Mr. Bean's Holiday? It might be my favorite Rowan Atkinson movie. Very little dialogue of course (it being Mr. Bean), but so much hilarity. I obviously love silent films (as evidenced by my name and avatar), and I feel like Mr. Bean is a tribute to those wonderful old movies that relied upon pure physical acting rather than dialogue to tell stories.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

@Damfino While swearing does not TYPICALLY bother me in film, I can agree that a lot of the time it seems rather pointless. That one particular instance, however, with the wheelchair? I can't really imagine it any other way.

Although I am immensely fond of Rowan Atkinson, I confess I have only watched 1 Mr Bean movie, the first one. I found it not entirely to my taste. I think that the Johnny English movies have the perfect blend to me of physical and verbal comedy. I wish they would make more of those.

Have you seen Rowan Atkinson Live? If you like clever physical comedy, I think you would really like that one. I'll see if I can find it.

Here is a link


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh boy, cursing is my main language lol I grew up with old ranchers and loggers and instead of hanging out with the girls after school I was with the boys, being 5’2 my mouth had to make up for my size 
Ok shows, i kinda like everything, especially supernatural ones. So some of my favorite that I’m on pins and needles waiting for more to come out
Supernatural (I totally have a crush on dean!)
The originals 
Dexter is a great one! But no more of it
Walking dead
The black list is also a good one, not supernatural at all. It’s about a guy on the FBIs most wanted list that joins the FBI to catch bad guys.
My brother liked the peaky blinders but I just couldn’t get into it.....if you don’t like cursing stay AWAY from that one!
I liked the 100 but took awhile to get Into it.....and now I keep checking to see if more came out lol 
But shows are my go to as I said before, sometimes it takes me days just to get threw a hour so I try and stay away from actual movies


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Oh, I thought this was only movies. I did not know I could ride the TV show animal!!!

BTW, I loved the TV show Dexter. But I don't really recall anything supernatural about it. Maybe there were 2 different shows with the same title? But I sure loved it anyway. When I was binge watching it, I was completely socked in. My husband told me later that I completely disappeared if an episode was on. He would say something to me, I would look at him vacantly, and tell him to be quiet.

Gee. Maybe our issues are partly my fault.... NAH.


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Damfino said:


> Have you seen Mr. Bean's Holiday? It might be my favorite Rowan Atkinson movie. Very little dialogue of course (it being Mr. Bean), but so much hilarity. I obviously love silent films (as evidenced by my name and avatar), and I feel like Mr. Bean is a tribute to those wonderful old movies that relied upon pure physical acting rather than dialogue to tell stories.


 Have you seen The Artist?

I love Mr. Bean and watch him on youtube regularly.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

If you are asking me, I have not seen The Artist. Who is involved in it? Can you tell me something about it?

If you are not asking me, please forgive my intrusion.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

mariarose said:


> Oh, I thought this was only movies. I did not know I could ride the TV show animal!!!
> 
> BTW, I loved the TV show Dexter. But I don't really recall anything supernatural about it. Maybe there were 2 different shows with the same title? But I sure loved it anyway. When I was binge watching it, I was completely socked in. My husband told me later that I completely disappeared if an episode was on. He would say something to me, I would look at him vacantly, and tell him to be quiet.
> 
> Gee. Maybe our issues are partly my fault.... NAH.


No we are talking about the same one, not supernatural at all! I think dexter and House were the two shows the had me the most hooked! I would stay up till all hours or the night watching those two!


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

I started watching 6 Feet Under, SPECIFICALLY because of Michael C. Hall from Dexter.

OOH Darn you. Don't even get me started on House, MD. I became a Hugh Laurie fan because of Blackadder (Rowan Atkinson again) stayed with it through A Bit Of Fry and Laurie, and of course Jeeves and Wooster, and on into House.

I love good television and I love good movies. I used to love good literature before my eyes went. I used to read Anne McCafrey. She did amazing work creating a world. Now @goathiker has me wanting to find her books on youtube!

THIS.... is a dangerous thread for me, I can tell....


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

mariarose said:


> If you are asking me, I have not seen The Artist. Who is involved in it? Can you tell me something about it?
> 
> If you are not asking me, please forgive my intrusion.


It's a black and white silent film that came out in 2011. Most of the actors are french but the few names I remember that aren't are James Cromwell and John Goodman. It's kind of a romantic comedy about a black and white silent actor in hollywood, seeing the decline of silent films and the rise of sound films. A very different experience, was the first b & w and silent film I've seen but I really liked it and is one on my recommended list.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

I'll definitely look for it based on your description.


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Updated the title to match where this thread took off too!  I love all the discussion and hearing other peoples favorites.



mariarose said:


> I'll definitely look for it based on your description.


I had actually forgotten about it until I seen Damfino's post. I'll have to see if the fiancee has seen it and would want to watch it. It's been awhile since I've watched it myself.


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

I've thought about starting to watch Dexter, going to have to give that one a try too.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

If you want your heroes to be pure good, and your villains to be pure bad, you will NOT like Dexter. I like complexity, because people are complex, and life is complex.

Dexter... is complex. This is not a white hat/black hat world recreated in that show.

I mean no disrespect to those who like black/white distinctions. I only offer a warning.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Lstein said:


> Updated the title to match where this thread took off too!





Jessica84 said:


> shows are my go to as I said before, sometimes it takes me days just to get threw a hour so I try and stay away from actual movies


Definitely Jessica's fault. I'll bet she did not colour within the lines in Kindergarten either....

California Rebel...


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

mariarose said:


> @Damfino While swearing does not TYPICALLY bother me in film, I can agree that a lot of the time it seems rather pointless. That one particular instance, however, with the wheelchair? I can't really imagine it any other way.
> 
> Although I am immensely fond of Rowan Atkinson, I confess I have only watched 1 Mr Bean movie, the first one. I found it not entirely to my taste. I think that the Johnny English movies have the perfect blend to me of physical and verbal comedy. I wish they would make more of those.
> 
> ...


Try Mr. Bean's Holiday. It really was hilarious and also a sweet film. Also, another Johnny English movie is coming out later this year I believe.

I'm not a fan of swearing because it's nearly always unoriginal and quite often unrealistic. I can't say I *enjoyed* "The Theory of Everything" (the movie about Stephen Hawking) despite Eddie Redmayne's phenomenal acting job. A funny story about that movie is that the original script contained quite a lot of profanity, but Jane Hawking refused to approve the script. She put her foot down because, she said, _no one_ talked like that back then, and people in the scientific community _still_ don't talk like that. I thought "Good for her!" Swearing would have been jarringly out of place in that time and culture. A good movie with good actors is capable of conveying deep emotion without falling back on a short list of lackluster obscenities which have largely lost their meaning through gross overuse.


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

Lstein said:


> Have you seen The Artist?
> 
> I love Mr. Bean and watch him on youtube regularly.


Yes, I really enjoyed "The Artist". It was a good tribute to the silent films of long ago, and it made me laugh.

The hardest I have ever laughed in my life was when I watched my first Buster Keaton film in high school. Buster Keaton is the unfortunate fellow behind bars in my avatar. It's a still from one of his short films appropriately titled "The Goat." My younger brother and I were watching "The Navigator" and the gags kept rolling in like tidal waves. Before we could recover from laughing at one gag, we would get slapped in the face with an even bigger one. At some point our laughter got so backlogged that neither of us could breath and we both fell on the floor in rolling, choking, eye-streaming hilarity. Our mom heard the weird noises coming from the living room and she ran from the kitchen, her hands dripping with dish water and a very worried look on her face. When she saw were were just bound up in laughing fits she rolled her eyes and left us to our own devices. I'll never forget that night. I now have the entire Buster Keaton film collection from his early days with Fatty Arbuckle on up to his few talkies. I even own a couple of much later films in which he cameos. He was a very interesting fellow--an outstanding actor, director, and stunt man. He performed all his own stunts and he even played stunt double for some of the other actors in his films.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Damfino said:


> I can't say I *enjoyed* "The Theory of Everything" (the movie about Stephen Hawking) despite Eddie Redmayne's phenomenal acting job. A funny story about that movie is that the original script contained quite a lot of profanity, but Jane Hawking refused to approve the script. She put her foot down because, she said, _no one_ talked like that back then, and people in the scientific community _still_ don't talk like that. I thought "Good for her!" Swearing would have been jarringly out of place in that time and culture. A good movie with good actors is capable of conveying deep emotion without falling back on a short list of lackluster obscenities which have largely lost their meaning through gross overuse.


This is one of my favourite movies, and through this, and other performances, I have become a total Eddy Redmayne fan.

So, are you saying you did not enjoy it, because of profane language? or that it originally had profane language that was taken out and you still did not enjoy it? or... ?

It has been a long time since I watched it, and I don't own it. I don't remember profanity, but maybe I just did not notice it.

I'd be interested to know, if profanity is NOT the reason, why you did not enjoy the movie. I ask only for my understanding. I have a lot of friends who did not enjoy it because they found it boring.

I first became aware of Eddie Redmayne because of the miniseries, Pillars of the Earth. I watched it because I am a total Rufus Sewell fan. Then I was caught by the story.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

@Damfino if you like silent comedy, you may like this. No words at all.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Damfino said:


> Try Mr. Bean's Holiday. It really was hilarious and also a sweet film. Also, another Johnny English movie is coming out later this year I believe.


I will try that one. I have seen that 1 movie in a franchise is better than another. Thank you for the push.

Another Johnny English???? YAY!!! Can't wait.


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

mariarose said:


> This is one of my favourite movies, and through this, and other performances, I have become a total Eddy Redmayne fan.
> 
> So, are you saying you did not enjoy it, because of profane language? or that it originally had profane language that was taken out and you still did not enjoy it? or... ?
> 
> ...


No, "The Theory of Everything" did NOT contain profanity (Jane Hawking made sure of that because she cared about authenticity). I'm glad I watched it but I don't know if I would ever want to watch it again. It was fascinating and Eddie Redmayne was incredible, but I can't say it was enjoyable. It was a difficult story and it didn't truly grip me. A personal drama should really draw you into the characters, but that movie didn't achieve that with me for some reason.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

I've compared Buster Keaton to Charlie Chaplin. I've enjoyed both, but I really have to admit I prefer Charlie Chaplin. Especially Modern Times


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

mariarose said:


> Definitely Jessica's fault. I'll bet she did not colour within the lines in Kindergarten either....
> 
> California Rebel...


Well I was feeling left out! Here I was with just emoji movie that I didn't even like!


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Jessica84 said:


> Well I was feeling left out


CONFESSION!


Jessica84 said:


> Here I was with just emoji movie that I didn't even like!


CURSES! She has a legitimate excuse...


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

[QUOTE/] Now @goathiker has me wanting to find her books on youtube!

THIS.... is a dangerous thread for me, I can tell....[/QUOTE]

Here let me help you lol
Dragon's Dawn Part 1


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Part 2


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

mariarose said:


> I've compared Buster Keaton to Charlie Chaplin. I've enjoyed both, but I really have to admit I prefer Charlie Chaplin. Especially Modern Times


I like Chaplin too. It's been a long time since I've watched his movies. I believe my favorite was "The Kid". I can certainly appreciate why Charlie Chaplin and Harold Lloyd were more popular than Keaton, but after watching them all I feel like Keaton's work holds up better over time. At least, Keaton is less sentimental than Chaplin or Lloyd. It probably all comes down to personal taste, and I can't deny my heart belongs to The Great Stoneface.

"Why's that?" you ask. 
"Damfino!"


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Damfino said:


> I can certainly appreciate why Charlie Chaplin and Harold Lloyd were more popular than Keaton


I do not know Harold Lloyd, I'm sorry.



Damfino said:


> At least, Keaton is less sentimental than Chaplin


I can see that, and appreciate the distinction. Overly sentimental isn't my thing either. I'll have to reevaluate.

Modern times was my first silent film. I guess it just has a special place for that kid inside me who watched it in wonder.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Does anyone watch "Arrow" on Thur. eve. I admit, that is the one tv show I really like. Stephan Amell is a super good looking and talented guy. And the story line is good. I was never a super hero comic book fan, but it is a fun show to watch. (In the rare instance I actually have time to sit and watch tv!)


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Goats Rock said:


> Does anyone watch "Arrow" on Thur. eve. I admit, that is the one tv show I really like. Stephan Amell is a super good looking and talented guy. And the story line is good. I was never a super hero comic book fan, but it is a fun show to watch. (In the rare instance I actually have time to sit and watch tv!)


I am a diligent Arrow fan I have watched it since season two and I will continue to watch it even if it stops being good!


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

mariarose said:


> I do not know Harold Lloyd, I'm sorry.


_You should be sorry!_ (Just kidding!) Harold Lloyd was a boyish character in a straw boater hat and round Harry Potter glasses. He was also the highest-grossing comedian in the 1920's. Lloyd, Chaplin, and Keaton are considered the "big three" of silent comedy.

But anyway... When it comes to movie theaters, we recently watched "The Last Jedi". I think it was my favorite of the new Star Wars movies, but it still didn't hold a candle to anything in the original trilogy, which we are watching through right now. The original Star Wars movies were my favorite when I was in my early teens and they're still great fun to watch.

We also went to "The Greatest Showman"--twice. I liked it but my husband loved it. It made us both cry because we miss the Barnum & Bailey circus. We went nearly every time they came to Colorado Springs and we were heartbroken when it ended. We have fond memories of taking our young nephews to see the circus a few times. I don't know if they will remember it when they get older because they were quite young and now it's gone.

My husband took me to my first circus when I was 24 years old. After the show we snuck around back and waved to the animal trainer to get his attention. We begged to be allowed backstage to see the animals up close and he actually opened the gate and let us in! He was an older gentleman with a heavy accent that I couldn't quite place. It may have been eastern European. I could tell from his demeanor that he was bursting with pride and wanted to show off his animals, but he was also nervous. I'm sure he was breaking policy, and he may have suspected that we were animal rights fanatics with nefarious purposes. But he quickly showed us around the cages. We saw some beautiful, healthy-looking goats lying in clean shavings, and a pair of Jacob sheep with very impressive horns. But my favorite part was when he showed us the zebras. There were four of them, and they shied back from the gate when they spied strangers. But when their trainer stepped forward and spoke to them, they crowded up and began to nuzzle him. It was plain to see they adored him and trusted him completely. Once they saw their trainer was there, they allowed me to stroke them.

We had seen him work the four zebras at liberty during the circus in the same ring with four Friesian horses. He had controlled eight cantering equines at the same time and had them performing all kinds of figures and movements with nothing more than signals from his two whips, which pointed them in the various directions he wanted them to go. Of course, they could have left that ring at any time because it was only a foot tall. It had been an impressive display, but it was even more impressive to see the love and trust those zebras had for their trainer in a backstage setting. In fact, all of the animals loved that man and pressed to the fronts of their pens to reach for him when he walked by. Seeing that side of the circus gave me a huge appreciation for the care and dedication those trainers have for their animals. The animals were this man's life, and he was theirs.

We watched the final Ringling Bros. and Barnum & Bailey performance online last spring. It broke my heart to see such a wonderful thing end after 150 years and my husband and I both bawled our eyes out afterwards. Seeing "The Greatest Showman" brought those circus memories flooding back, and I cried during the final scene. The movie made me want to learn more about P.T Barnum, and it turns out he was an extraordinary man. The movie was something like a cameo of his life. It gave us a feel for the man rather than a history of him. I enjoyed the film, but I would have enjoyed watching one more circus performance better. I feel sorry for the kids that will never get to see it. It was indeed "The Greatest Show on Earth".

That was a lot longer than intended.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

mariarose said:


> I do not know Harold Lloyd, I'm sorry





Damfino said:


> _You should be sorry!..._ He was... the highest-grossing comedian in the 1920's. Lloyd, Chaplin, and Keaton are considered the "big three" of silent comedy.


I am so ashamed. (slinking off into the woodwork.)


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

I've NEVER seen a Ringling or Barnum Bailey circus. That level did not get to where I could be driven to. What you describe sounds more than amazing. 

The Greatest Showman is on my list (yes, I have a little list) That level of show never made it to where I could go. I do remember the circus and I'm sure your nephew will too.

I had a long post about my experience and what I remember. Not only did it not post, but what did post was really short, weird, and misspelled.

My edit has been to try to fix some of the weirdnesses.


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

The Greatest Showman wasn't my favorite, though I went in not really knowing what it was; it was kind of an "ok i'll go" but not knowing anything about it. If I watched it again, knowing it was a musical (was really not expecting that for some odd reason), I think I'd like it more. A couple of the songs are really catchy, funny enough one of them is going to be played at our wedding. 

I haven't been to the circus for I don't even know how long....20 years ago? I barely remember anything from it.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Last night I watched the Hugh Jackman, Eddie Redmayne, Russel Crowe, Anne Hathaway movie of Les Miserables. One of my favourites. I swear that everyone was just perfect in that production, except for one of the students, Enjolras. It always has me in tears many times during the story.


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Lstein said:


> I had actually forgotten about it until I seen Damfino's post. I'll have to see if the fiancee has seen it and would want to watch it. It's been awhile since I've watched it myself.


 In refereance to The Artist. We did end up watching it Friday night. I still like it and so did she, there's more funny parts than I originally remember which was nice.


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Damfino said:


> I'm not a fan of swearing because it's nearly always unoriginal and quite often unrealistic. I can't say I *enjoyed* "The Theory of Everything" (the movie about Stephen Hawking) despite Eddie Redmayne's phenomenal acting job. .





mariarose said:


> I have a lot of friends who did not enjoy it because they found it boring.


I agree with both of these views. I think his acting was amazing and I found the film interesting the first time around, mostly I didn't know a whole lot about Hawking other than being super smart and in a wheelchair.

But when I watched it a second time not that long ago, I just couldn't really get into it.



mariarose said:


> This is one of my favorite movies, and through this, and other performances, I have become a total Eddy Redmayne fan.
> 
> I first became aware of Eddie Redmayne because of the miniseries, Pillars of the Earth. I watched it because I am a total Rufus Sewell fan. Then I was caught by the story.


That's also where I remember first seeing him, I really enjoyed those books (even though they are a huge time investment. Those things are huge!) Also really like the other books by Ken Follett that start around the WW1 era and continue on, I think theres 4 of them now. Been awhile since I watched the mini series though.

I liked him in Fantastic Beasts too, which I actually enjoyed more than HP movies 3-last one. I started getting into HP with the first two movies ( and then started reading the books) and just never liked how the films ...changed? after #2; just the acting, styles, adding random things, darker yet more whimsical? or something idk. But I do like that in the Fantastic Beasts series where it was started off with it in a new "world".

I really enjoyed Rufus Sewell in The Man in the High Castle too, another series I would recommend. Though it is quite dark, especially the beginning.



Goats Rock said:


> Does anyone watch "Arrow" on Thur. eve. I admit, that is the one tv show I really like. Stephan Amell is a super good looking and talented guy. And the story line is good. I was never a super hero comic book fan, but it is a fun show to watch. (In the rare instance I actually have time to sit and watch tv!)





MellonFriend said:


> I am a diligent Arrow fan I have watched it since season two and I will continue to watch it even if it stops being good!


My coworker has recommended that one several times; still haven't had a chance to watch it!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Lstein said:


> My coworker has recommended that one several times; still haven't had a chance to watch it!


Here's the thing if you do choose to watch it stick with it through the first season. I have not watched the first season myself, but I hear it's much worse than the second season. So make sure you stick through because the second season is outstanding. Also since I am not sure how much you are aware of things The Flash series that is running right know is a spin off of Arrow and is also very good. I wouldn't recommend watching it until you hit the Arrow episode that he's in but it is a very good show too. Legends of Tomorrow is also an Arrow and Flash spin off, very good too and it gets even better when they have awesome crossover episodes. Supergirl also is related to those shows, but I can't recommend it since it is far too politically democratic and it just doesn't agree with me.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

I got all the Arrow seasons on DVD. The first season really explains all the rest. I like the crossovers too! (Silly me liking a comic book hero!). :haha:


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

MellonFriend said:


> Here's the thing if you do choose to watch it stick with it through the first season. I have not watched the first season myself, but I hear it's much worse than the second season. So make sure you stick through because the second season is outstanding. Also since I am not sure how much you are aware of things The Flash series that is running right know is a spin off of Arrow and is also very good. I wouldn't recommend watching it until you hit the Arrow episode that he's in but it is a very good show too. Legends of Tomorrow is also an Arrow and Flash spin off, very good too and it gets even better when they have awesome crossover episodes. Supergirl also is related to those shows, but I can't recommend it since it is far too politically democratic and it just doesn't agree with me.


That's what I tell people about Parks and Rec lol, just stick with it, get through the first season, it's worth it!


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Whatched guardians of the galaxy two on sunday, can't believe I didn't get to watching it sooner. It was just as funny if not more so than the first one.

I was amazed that they were able to get Kurt Russell to look almost exactly like his younger self, looks just like he did in Overboard.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Lstein said:


> Whatched guardians of the galaxy two on sunday, can't believe I didn't get to watching it sooner. It was just as funny if not more so than the first one.


Was that scene with baby Groot getting Yandu's Mohawk not the best scene or what? I laugh about that every time I think of it!:haha:


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Lol yea, I liked all the scenes with baby groot. Who knew someone that can only say 3 words would be the star of the show.


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

"Guardians of the Galaxy 2", or "How many daddy issues can we possibly cram into 2 hours?", or "We're experiencing a universe-wide couch shortage".

Thinking back, was there a single character in that entire movie--even one--who _didn't_ have daddy issues? I can't think of any.


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Groot?  idk

Anyone watch The Shape of Water yet? I think we are going to try and watch it tonight or this weekend if we can.


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

Baby Groot's dad died in the previous episode apparently. 
https://www.cnet.com/news/guardians-of-galaxy-groot-died-in-first-film-james-gunn-says/


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

If you like depressing sci-fi, Black Mirror is a good one. Also, each episode is its own story with different characters so you don't have to keep track of complicated plot lines.


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Watched The Shape of Water on Friday, it was ok but it was a bit to artsy fartsy for me. The overall story was about what you would expect, basically your typical "secret army facility catches a monster" type movie.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Lstein said:


> Watched The Shape of Water on Friday, it was ok but it was a bit to artsy fartsy for me. The overall story was about what you would expect, basically your typical "secret army facility catches a monster" type movie.


Hey, I was just looking into that movie and couldn't decide whether I wanted to watch it or not. Reading reviews on Netflix it is hard to tell what kind of movie this is. I got the sense that there was romantic involvement with the main character and the monster. Did you find that weird?


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Yea it got a little weird for me lol. I guess without trying to spoil too much, it's about this monster and a cleaning lady in a secret government facility that connect (later fall in love emotionally and physically) because both of them cannot speak (him a monster and her being mute). The story follows the cleaning lady.

The acting was great and the story was good but there were just a few parts that good a bit to weird for me.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Lstein said:


> Yea it got a little weird for me lol. I guess without trying to spoil too much, it's about this monster and a cleaning lady in a secret government facility that connect (later fall in love emotionally and physically) because both of them cannot speak (him a monster and her being mute). The story follows the cleaning lady.
> 
> The acting was great and the story was good but there were just a few parts that good a bit to weird for me.


That's what I was worried about. It's a shame because from the trailers it looked like it had some potential, and I personally love Michael Shannon.


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

Watched "Temple Grandin" a few days ago (on National Women's Day actually--seemed appropriate). It was quite well-done and very interesting. My husband and I both enjoyed it. One of my best friends has been taking classes from Temple Grandin at CSU this past year so it's fun to watch a movie about her after hearing about her in person!


----------

